# Posso postar sobre o Sabayon? Estou sem web e impressora

## malvescardoso

Olá. 

A questão é que não li nada sobre permissão ou proibição de posts sobre distros derivadas do Gentoo e como ainda tem (não que eu saiba) fórum específico em português para o Sabayon, quero saber se posso usar este fórum.

Meu problema é o seguinte:

Por ter boas referências sobre o Sabayon, resolvi testar a versão 5. Fiquei com uma boa impressão, mas há dois itens graves que me impedem de torná-lo minha distro principal: 

1-Não consigo conectar a Web por ADSL:

- No Debian e Debian Baseds, uso o comando "(sudo) pppoeconf" para ativar a interface ppp0. Quando necessário, dou os comandos "sudo route add default ppp0" e "sudo pon dsl-provider". No Sabayon, não funcionaram. Tem comandos equivalentes? Como configuro minha internet banda larga (Velox)?

2-Não consigo instalar minha multifuncional:

- Quando o sistema estava em inglês, antes da instalação, na opção do Painel de Controle, minha multifuncional HP PSC s era detectada, mas, no final dos passos da instalação, o sistema me informava que a senha de root não estava correta (?). O problema é que em nenhum momento a senha de root foi solicitada. Achei que isso seria corrigido com a instalação do sistema no HD. Piorou. Após a instalação e a transladação do idioma para pt_BR, a opção de instalação de impressora local sumiu (!!!!). Como resolvo isso?

----------

## Jcsodelta

Olá, malvescardoso!

Quanto a internet...

No Gentoo ocorre o mesmo.

A dica que consegui para poder usar o speedy foi o pacote "rp-pppoe".

```
# emerge rp-pppoe
```

Serão instaladas algumas ferramentas (pppoe-setup, pppoe-start, pppoe-stop, e outros)

Pesquise se alguém usa este pacote no Sabayon, se teve sucesso e qual a configuração necessária.

Boa sorte.

----------

